# Chris Husband ripped me off



## Ian Prior (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Everyone

I am after information on a bloke called Chris Husband, he ripped me off for about a £1000 worth of leopard gecko's.
It was about 2 years back, he was living in Wales.
He had his own web site, but i can not remember what it was called.
I know he got some of his leopard gecko's from a guy called Alberto from the USA and picked them up at the Hamn show's.
He also used to take poeple to the show aswel.
I have found out that i am not the only person he has ripped off.
I WOULD LIKE TO GET MY HANDS ON HIM.

Many thanks
Ian Prior
(Cambridge)


----------



## Ian Prior (Sep 7, 2008)

*Chris Husband*

Just remembered the name of his web site
GORGEOUS GECKO'S i think!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

some one must no him?


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

so to recap, someone just created an account to find some guy that ripped him off 2 years ago, now thats weird....


----------



## D.J.Freebase (Jan 9, 2008)

Slurm said:


> so to recap, someone just created an account to find some guy that ripped him off 2 years ago, now thats weird....


Whats so weird about that????


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

hmmm, 2 years later!!!! why not at the time?

Even if i did know this guy, id be dubious about giving details out, this smells in my opinion, perhaps ive been working in fraud for too long...:whip:


----------



## Dustcart (May 31, 2008)

There is a slight odour about it................................I concur with you Slurm.


----------



## claire_e_dodd (Sep 18, 2007)

This is a public forum, and I doubt with a post like that it would be ethical for any member to provide you with another person's personal contact details, (phone number/address) and I suggest you attampt to contact him through his website if it is still active, via e-mail, as this is not really the place for private disputes or man hunts.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

i no ian basically hes been posting on other sites for a while and i recomended this one!!!!!nothing weird sum 1 must no.
basically he had got a few bits with this geezer and then they was suppose to get sum geckos 2gether he give the bloke a grand and he did a runner.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

what else can u do if give sum1 a grand and they move and disspear?
knock on every door.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

slurm,do u no him there nothing weird?


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

no mate, 

I still cant see, what was this guy waiting 2 years, did he still think he was going to deliver the gecko's??:lol2:

Its sick that people do screw each other over for quick money, when just maybe in the long term they may of made much more.

I hope he finds this guy, but after 2 years the trail will of frozen over, if he was ripped off, i genuinely wish he finds him.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

basically ian boght a few bits and peices which chris sourced for him,he seemed to no alot of people in hamm and stuff and they ws suppose 2 import some super mack snow albinos 2 years ago and he gave him a grand then he dissapared he must still be around he w living in wales last time ian herd,would u let it go id try everything to get my money bk,


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

as i said hes tryed adds on other orums but no luck!he tryed his house but hes moved!


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

so its been 2 years and you aint found a thing? im sorry m8 but if you couldnt find him in 2 years i dont think you have a chance!


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

maybe he hasnt looked in the right places hes knocked quite few people sum one must no him,sum 1 always does.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

Ian Prior said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am after information on a bloke called Chris Husband, he ripped me off for about a £1000 worth of leopard gecko's.
> It was about 2 years back, he was living in Wales.
> ...


 
How did the guy end up with 1000£ of your money?


----------



## talltom69 (Dec 8, 2006)

if the website is still up and running and he registered on Nomnet, you can search on there and it will give the name and address of the owner.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> he gave him a grand then he dissapared,


 a bit off topic but How long had he known this guy?


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

sahunk said:


> so its been 2 years and you aint found a thing? im sorry m8 but if you couldnt find him in 2 years i dont think you have a chance!


 its worth a try imo


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

basically they were supposedly mates he had bought stuff from him or he had sourced it for him asi sid then i think after about a year he asked ian if hed like to go halfs on some supersnow albinos and ian gave him a grand anyways anoth off the stupid questions if u no him let me no thanks.


----------



## PSGeckos (Jul 15, 2007)

Ahh yes, he sold his site and geckos to an equally dodgy guy called Terry Gilberry (surname something like that!) but he remarketed his site as his surname, so like Gilberry geckos, he lived in Wirral in Liverpool, we know this as this where our Tangeine Albinos came from, he sold up not long after we bought our geckos.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

thanks atleast some one finnaly noes him dont suppose u have any details at all?


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

ever knock u,do u no anyone that may have any info?
gotta be worth a try


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

jaykickboxer said:


> basically they were supposedly mates he had bought stuff from him or he had sourced it for him asi sid then i think after about a year he asked ian if hed like to go halfs on some supersnow albinos and ian gave him a grand anyways anoth off the stupid questions if u no him let me no thanks.


i dont think it was stupid question.oh well..good luck..your going to need it.


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

i no u didnt mate just loads of peps asking stupid things.


----------



## sahunk (Apr 1, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> its worth a try imo


ye, maby, but the chances are you would have had more chance of getting your money back before he did his rapid move, but maby he didnt know he was scamming him until he moved?


----------

